# MTY - Medical Therapies



## andione1983 (3 June 2009)

Whats the go with this company no new flash or anything down 70% today?From .021 down to .009c a share. Wondering if you think its worth a risk to jump in with 1K worth?


"Medical Therapies Limited is a pharmaceutical company engaged in the development and commercialization of products for the treatment and diagnosis of certain conditions, including acute myocardial infraction, brain ischemia, cancers and inflammatory diseases. The Company's lead drug Cuprindo is a copper complex of Indomethacin, a generic non-steroidal, anti-inflammatory drug. Its core technology enables non-steroidal, anti-inflammatory compounds (NSAID'S) to be formulated with metals in a way that may reduce their toxicity. The Company's products under development include Cuprindo topical for acute cholecystitis; Cuprindo topical for distal proctitis; Cuprindo topical for the inflammation of the gallbladder, and Cuprindo oral for acute vascular inflammation. In January 2008, Cuprindo reached early clinical development. In a safety study of a small number of healthy volunteers, it proved to have no significant adverse effects. " (from Google Finance)


----------



## andione1983 (4 June 2009)

"BUMP" "BUMP" "BUMP"  anyone know anything that i dont? i have no idea why it dropped 70% yesterday??


----------



## andione1983 (15 June 2009)

andione1983 said:


> Whats the go with this company no new flash or anything down 70% today?From .021 down to .009c a share. Wondering if you think its worth a risk to jump in with 1K worth?
> 
> 
> "Medical Therapies Limited is a pharmaceutical company engaged in the development and commercialization of products for the treatment and diagnosis of certain conditions, including acute myocardial infraction, brain ischemia, cancers and inflammatory diseases. The Company's lead drug Cuprindo is a copper complex of Indomethacin, a generic non-steroidal, anti-inflammatory drug. Its core technology enables non-steroidal, anti-inflammatory compounds (NSAID'S) to be formulated with metals in a way that may reduce their toxicity. The Company's products under development include Cuprindo topical for acute cholecystitis; Cuprindo topical for distal proctitis; Cuprindo topical for the inflammation of the gallbladder, and Cuprindo oral for acute vascular inflammation. In January 2008, Cuprindo reached early clinical development. In a safety study of a small number of healthy volunteers, it proved to have no significant adverse effects. " (from Google Finance)






What happened with this one today? up 200+% any ideas, im banging myself that i couldnt secure any at .009C!!


----------



## sidious (24 August 2009)

Has anybody been holding this for a long time? I put in $1k today as patent grants are favoured by the market. I'm thinking it could be the next BPH. If you're not in, you won't win. .


----------



## james99 (25 August 2009)

sidious said:


> Has anybody been holding this for a long time? I put in $1k today as patent grants are favoured by the market. I'm thinking it could be the next BPH. If you're not in, you won't win. .




I hold. Speculative but, and it is a biggish but, it holds the patents to various potentially very useful medical tests and yesterday announced the granting of a further patient.

Someway off its 12 month high, of I think .056, (currently .034) and a couple of months back Wiseowl recommended it as a speculative play.

At 8 mil market cap if it can commercialise then a rerating in the high multiples would be potentially in order. 

It is my only pure spec. play but for various reasons (including the fact that it actually has the patents, a clear path for commercialistation - and it is a quite short term path - and a team with some relevant experience) I think it is a more than worthwhile gamble and have taken a reasonable punt. Good luck.


----------

